# July 2009 Acquisitions



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll kick start July.

Pendleton black watch wool trousers. I can't wait to wear these once it gets cooler.










Lands End Reds. Picked up at the Inlet near my parents' house for a grand total of $5!!










Also from LE inlet, white and pink ocbd, and green w/pink stripe repp tie.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

Ordered 4 white pinpoint oxford shirts with point collars from BB. One is for my son to wear at his wedding, and Brooks has them in his sleeve length-38". The other three are for a "mitzva" for a jewish friend of mine to wear on the Sabbath. I was really good, and didn't buy myself anything
I did, however, receive by UPS today, two belts from Kirkpatrick Leather in Laredo, Tx for holsters for a .45 Ruger Blackhawk, and a S&W M&P .40


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

^ Nice trousers, enjoy wearing


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Kind of a June/July mix and match:










Press: Summer weight blazer, seersucker trousers, foulard bow, madras long tie, navy surcingle.

LE: Red shorts, Premium khakis

Not pictured: PRL pink uni stripe OCBD

Gosh I've been bad lately. To help fund this I'll be putting my old BB Makers blazer and a few other goods on the thrift exchange soon.

Michael


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

^ smart purchases, Michael. Very nice.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Found a Vineyard Vines marina shirt on the clearance rack at Marshall's for $20. I know VV gets knocked around on here a bit, but I really like this shirt and there is no embroidered whale logo.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

More thrifting success

Marc Jeffries (made in Great Britain) grey cashmere/wool blend db overcoat with peak lapels

Navy blue Baracuta knock-off (until I can afford the real thing)

LE medium weight grey wool trousers

Stafford 100% wool grey flannel trousers

2 LE polos (sky blue and red)

CAS (West German) braces - my first pair


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

Not really trad, but got an almost new pair of Persol 2759 polarized sunglasses from a reputable seller off of StyleForum. Only $50 compared to $180 brand new :icon_smile:


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

mjo_1 said:


> Kind of a June/July mix and match:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiice, Michael!:icon_smile_big:

Well-done.

Enjoy the Independence weekend.

mrs hbs asks you to say hello to Norman for her (OU '74).

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

LLB poplin shorts: 2pr dark khaki, 1 pr navy;

J Press 3/2 worsted 3-season suit--navy
J Press 3/2 poplin suit--navy
(Sales are wonderful!) Will get these off to the tailor after the long weekend; thank goodness, the jackets appear to need minimal finetuning for a perfect fit.

Enjoy the Independence weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, hbs! Looks like you scored some pretty nice items yourself! 

Must...quit....purchasing...arghhhhhh


Michael


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

All from BB outlet, but all retail goods.

Golden Fleece 3/2 sack in wool/silk/linen brown houndstooth with patch pockets

Pink gingham BD shirt
Tan/buff linen/cotton tie

OTD $175.00!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

My first pair of pennies:



The seller says they are from before Florsheim moved everything overseas.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Ralph Lauren Rhett Webbing Loafer (we'll see if they're shell, as speculated). I'll keep them if they're shell--a bargain at $350--and return them if they are not.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

BB Golden Fleece (made in USA) Tuxedo shirt with detachable collar. I found this at the thrift store today with the tag blacked out. It was a steal, although I have to order a collar.


----------



## NoPleats (Sep 28, 2008)

The Better Half and me went thrifting this morning because, well, why not? 

I scored seven Brooks Bros Makers neckties and two 346 ties for $2.88 each net (50% off 5.75 each). I thought that was pretty good. Then we discovered a little consignment place we never saw before. I found a lovely and nearly brand new DB camelhair Navy overcoat by Crombie that set me back an astonishing $7.

EDIT: Here's a pic of the ties. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Vik (Mar 18, 2005)

managed to get some Reds in Newport 2 weeks ago, and also scored a great seersucker suit from brooks - couldn't beleive it was $1,500 originally....only paid $400 in a =n outlet store...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

clemsontiger said:


> BB Golden Fleece (made in USA) Tuxedo shirt with detachable collar. I found this at the thrift store today with the tag blacked out. It was a steal, although I have to order a collar.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

2 inches at the widest point....


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

mjo_1 said:


> Kind of a June/July mix and match:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum, nice haul!


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

Picked up a Press 3/2 sack olive poplin 30% off, and a madras tie 30% off
BB Regent cut (I know, not completely trad) navy 3 blazer 60% off
BB Madison suit 3/2 on the semi-annual sale 1/2 off


----------



## themoderngentleman (Nov 25, 2008)

PRL seersucker pants $29.99
PRL yellow t-shirt $19.99
PRL salmony orangeish mesh knit polo $39.99
PRL black leather belt $19.99
J. Crew blue OCBD $20.00
J. Crew blue with white stripe linen buttondown $17.50

more to come for sure


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

I actually started a new job last week after being laid off for 15 months, so I HAD to go out and purchase some new things!

Three BB OCBDs since they were running the LTV sale, blue (you can't have enough), yellow, and red and white university stripe. I don't know if it's been posted before (since I haven't been around, as I've been trying to find a job), but it's been over a year and a half since I've purchased new BB OCBDs and I noticed today when taking them out of their plastic bags that on the bottom of the shirts, they now have a "tag" with their addresses and laundering instructions. Does anyone else find this annoying?

I also picked up two BB "irregular" repp stripe ties at Marshall's for $10 a piece, and the "irregular" parts were on the back sides, so that was a bonus.

Technically in June, but last week I also purchased four pairs of Roundtree & Yorke Chinos for $15 each at Dillards. I've never owned any before, but I was quite suprised, especially at that price point.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Good day thrifting (I apologize for the poor picture quality).

I found two sack suits:

1) Navy BB 346. (the lapels need to be pressed to give it the appropriate 3/2 roll)

2) Grey pinstripe from a brand/designer I've never heard of (tag reads Albert J Lassier/The Country Squire/Stafford, PENN)

Also found the blue Orvis sport shirt seen in the photo.

Suits were $9.95/ea, shirt was $1.95. I figure I did ok.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice (said in Borat voice) ^^^


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

CMDC said:


> I'll kick start July.
> 
> Pendleton black watch wool trousers. I can't wait to wear these once it gets cooler.


 I have these same pants. Strangely, I also got these from an outlet near my parents house while home on vacation. I recommend having them tapered to a tighter hem though.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

RyanPatrick;960055
1) Navy BB 346. (the lapels need to be pressed to give it the appropriate 3/2 roll)
[/quote said:


> That doesn't look like a 3/2 roll to me. You can mess up a suit pretty badly by trying to press it to be something it isn't. Let us know how it turns out if you do go ahead and press it.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

P Hudson said:


> That doesn't look like a 3/2 roll to me. You can mess up a suit pretty badly by trying to press it to be something it isn't. Let us know how it turns out if you do go ahead and press it.


I appreciate your concern, but it definitely is a sack suit that originally had a 3/2 roll.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

tantive4 said:


> I actually started a new job last week after being laid off for 15 months, so I HAD to go out and purchase some new things!
> 
> Three BB OCBDs since they were running the LTV sale, blue (you can't have enough), yellow, and red and white university stripe. I don't know if it's been posted before (since I haven't been around, as I've been trying to find a job), but it's been over a year and a half since I've purchased new BB OCBDs and I noticed today when taking them out of their plastic bags that on the bottom of the shirts, they now have a "tag" with their addresses and laundering instructions. Does anyone else find this annoying?
> 
> ...


Good luck in your new job


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

tantive4 said:


> I actually started a new job last week after being laid off for 15 months, so I HAD to go out and purchase some new things!
> 
> Three BB OCBDs since they were running the LTV sale, blue (you can't have enough), yellow, and red and white university stripe. I don't know if it's been posted before (since I haven't been around, as I've been trying to find a job), but it's been over a year and a half since I've purchased new BB OCBDs and I noticed today when taking them out of their plastic bags that on the bottom of the shirts, they now have a "tag" with their addresses and laundering instructions. Does anyone else find this annoying?
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new job. That's great news.


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you gentlemen....it is great news!

It's with a great international non-profit here in Atlanta, I've very comfortable with the work and I'll get to do a fair amount of travel so I think it's a great fit.

And it's an excuse to purchase clothes, although I know my wife is wishing I'd find more thrift items!


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm sorry, did you say that a seersucker suit was $1500? And that they charged $400 for one in an outlet store?



Vik said:


> managed to get some Reds in Newport 2 weeks ago, and also scored a great seersucker suit from brooks - couldn't beleive it was $1,500 originally....only paid $400 in a =n outlet store...


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm declaring a personal moratorium on purchases for July. In fact, I'm going negative. I'm returning a pair of BB tassel loafers in British tan and a pair of authentic Murray's Nantucket Reds. The former because the British tan color just didn't look good in person, and the latter because they're Chinese made, which is a nonstarter for me.

The only thing that might pull me back would be another JPress 70% off sale. Even then, I have two suits from last Summer's sale that have yet to go to the tailor.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

RyanPatrick said:


> Congrats on the new job. That's great news.


Add my vote to the list of congratulations.:icon_smile:

Wishing you the best with your new employer.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Son Patrick picked up a pair of BB teawash patch Madras shorts with $40 worth of discounts plus sale price...need I say more?

Enjoy the week.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Larsd4 said:


> I'm declaring a personal moratorium on purchases for July. In fact, I'm going negative. I'm returning a pair of BB tassel loafers in British tan and a pair of authentic Murray's Nantucket Reds. The former because the British tan color just didn't look good in person, and the latter because they're Chinese made, which is a nonstarter for me.
> 
> The only thing that might pull me back would be another JPress 70% off sale. Even then, I have two suits from last Summer's sale that have yet to go to the tailor.


I'm going easy this month as well - pending a size check, I've ordered a pair of Cigar Shell LWBs, due in September. That's a substantial purchase in my book.


----------



## Vik (Mar 18, 2005)

randomdude said:


> I'm sorry, did you say that a seersucker suit was $1500? And that they charged $400 for one in an outlet store?


I did....crazy i know, but its one of those Black Fleece things...would never nver pay that kind of cash ordinarily....


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Larsd4 said:


> I'm declaring a personal moratorium on purchases for July. In fact, I'm going negative. I'm returning a pair of BB tassel loafers in British tan and a pair of authentic Murray's Nantucket Reds. The former because the British tan color just didn't look good in person, and the latter because they're Chinese made, which is a nonstarter for me.
> 
> The only thing that might pull me back would be another JPress 70% off sale. Even then, I have two suits from last Summer's sale that have yet to go to the tailor.


I thought all of the Reds from Murray's were made in Georgia.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Vik said:


> I did....crazy i know, but its one of those Black Fleece things...would never nver pay that kind of cash ordinarily....


Do show us a picture.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Memphis88 said:


> I thought all of the Reds from Murray's were made in Georgia.


No longer. The pair of shorts I bought last summer are made in China as well.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Persol 649
Not really a purchase, but an anniversary gift from my girlfriend.










War Bag from Beckel Canvas. 
I'm looking forward to receiving this on Thursday.


----------



## Luis-F-S (Apr 6, 2009)

End of June, begining of July, lets see:

BB
4 white non-iron dress shirts
1 blue non-iron shirt
1 cheapie suit
1 bow tie
2 pleated fold collar dj shirts
1 pique fold collar dj shirt
1 white pique vest 
1 Peal rubber sole brown wingtip
1 Peal cap toe black Bal

Zegna
1 Navy blue suit

Allen Edmonds
1 McCain Spectator bourbon/bone
1 Fifth Ave in brown

I think that's it!


----------



## Vik (Mar 18, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Do show us a picture.


Being altered bt the tailor at the moment - should be ready next week and i'll post...


----------



## NoPleats (Sep 28, 2008)

I found a nice Hart Schaffner & Marx "Ariel Worsteds" gray pinstripe suit today. Unpleated, uncuffed, and only requiring very minor alterations. $10. Two weeks in a row...


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, in JAB today and got a grey herringbone Signature suit, 3 button center vent, regularly $750 for $199 and then a blue pin stripe, 3 button, no vent, Signature suit also $750 for $199. Grey suit needed sleeves shortened, a little let out in the side in the coat, and cuffs, and blue pin stripe cuffed only


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

1 Brooksease Navy Sack for fall/winter
1 Southwick Navy Sack- partially lined
1 hand made patchwork seersucker bow from Calvin500- as seen in WAYWT
I Tiffany Sterling Slide Buckle- I need to get a strap for it though

All sourced through the Thrift Exchange or Ebay


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Saturday morning found me at the BB Outlet, picking up an $80 retail store sport shirt (white with grey chalk stripes), clearanced for $16 and a $60 tie for $7. One can always find use for another tie, at that price!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

So far in July:


pale green seersucker and navy polka dot - dresses, size 12, for a friend's daughter (Original price $60 each, sale price $27 for both)
pale green and Nantucket red polo shirts - for the above's brother (half price)
BB fine tattersall button-down shirt - as a gift for a friend who just cleared fifty shirts out of his closet and sent them to Goodwill (half price)
Vineyard vines polo in one of their many shades of pink - as a Christmas gift for a friend who thinks they cost $125. (on sale, $49)
For myself...

One paid of Pantherella OTC argyles with a greyish-blue background and blue and green fields - I already had one pair to go with my blue seersucker suit but now that I've bought a pair of odd trousers to go with a navy blazer I really needed another one.
Blue Bugatchi polo shirt from the Ritz-Carlton Reynolds Plantation, which was on the half-price rack.
I'm not sure if I've been that good about economizing or not - I spent $150 for other people and $80 for myself.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Memphis88 said:


> Persol 649
> Not really a purchase, but an anniversary gift from my girlfriend.


Got dam I'm jealous. Wear them in good health!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Another great thrift find. Charcoal Gray Southwick suit, 3/2 sack. $10

">


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

I envy you who can run into a BB Outlet or Factory store. I went in a regular retail store and picked up two tropical wool weight gabardine pants, pleated and cuffed, in dark tan and navy blue, regularly $179, 2 for $199, and told my wife to help me pick out brown shoes.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

LLB Tan/Brown Gumshoes and LLB Camp Green Striped Oxford.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

J Pres Yellow OCBD
J press linen/cotton blue sport shirt
5 pair of BB cotton socks, 3 argyle and 2 solid
J press tie, pink emblematic with sailboats


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Mannix said:


> Got dam I'm jealous. Wear them in good health!


Thanks, I've been in Sandestin for the past week and they barely have left my face since I got them.

And while on vacation I picked up a pair of seersucker swim trunks from the BB outlet and a pink striped ocbd, 2 pairs of khakis, and a pair of seersucker pants from the J. Crew outlet.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Sperry billfish boat shoes for $35 (RRP is $99):


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Memphis88 said:


> Persol 649
> Not really a purchase, but an anniversary gift from my girlfriend.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice persols. I just got some 714's, very similar to yours but they fold into a little pouch. I figured, they worked for Steve McQueen, so why not? Awesome glass lenses. There is something about the styling, I just love them. So classic. I'm tempted to get a black pair. My Maui Jims haven't seen the light of day (pun intended) since I got my Persol 714's.


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

BB outlet in N. Charleston:
Waded through the made in China 346 stuff and found a $6 pair of 1818 boxers (Macau) and $6 1818 argyle socks (England).

I'm going to be spending some time on a boat in the Keys in August - good excuse to order classic brown Sperry A/O's... Anyone know of any sales?

edit: also thrifted a $3 RL polo shirt and $3 junker polo shirt.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Got Shell? said:


> Nice persols. I just got some 714's, very similar to yours but they fold into a little pouch. I figured, they worked for Steve McQueen, so why not? Awesome glass lenses. There is something about the styling, I just love them. So classic. I'm tempted to get a black pair. My Maui Jims haven't seen the light of day (pun intended) since I got my Persol 714's.


My Mosley Tribes have seen similar lack of action. I actually think that I'm going to get a pair of Maui Jims soon to round out my sunglass collection for a little while. I lost my last pair a couple years ago and need a pair of sunglasses for strictly recreational use.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Sartorial books:

The Englishman's Suit by Hardy Amies
The English Gentleman by Douglas Sutherland
The Elegant Man by R. Villarosa and G. Angeli

Sartorial items:

Polo brown captoe oxfords from the Trad Exchange from MDunle3199
BB wool/silk tan herringbone sack jacket from Ebay

And more on the way!


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I ordered a 2 pair of khakis today from J Press, mostly because I was inspired by The Look's recent post on Berle. Now I know this isn't terribly exciting but there is a recession going on.


----------



## dizzyfan (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not sure if I like this jacket, but it fits well and was at a thrift store for $7. I was surprised to find it was from the Andover Shop.


----------



## dizzyfan (Mar 28, 2009)

I wonder if it's originally from the Andover Shop described here:


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Alden Suede Flexwelt Tassels.

These things are incredibly comfortable. Between the flex welt sole and the absence of lining, they are just like dressy slippers.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Memphis88 said:


> My Mosley Tribes have seen similar lack of action. I actually think that I'm going to get a pair of Maui Jims soon to round out my sunglass collection for a little while. I lost my last pair a couple years ago and need a pair of sunglasses for strictly recreational use.


How dissappointing. I actually took my Maui Jim Wailea's out today to wear them and noticed there are small cracks where the frames attach to the lenses (they are Waileas) on both sides!!! I've read this happens but just now noticed that mine have it. I haven't been hard on them in the least, no drops, bumps, etc. I guess I'll send them back to Maui Jim and see what they say. They have legendary customer service. The Waileas are rimless and have titanium frames that hug your head. Lightest, most comfortable glasses I've ever worn. Not trad at all, but great sunglasses.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Finally getting a pair of AE Park Avenue -- black of course. My first premium shoes were the Fairfax, but they are not terribly conservative and I want some for when I apply to men's clothing stores here.


----------



## Calvin500 (Jan 16, 2009)

srivats said:


> Sperry billfish boat shoes for $35 (RRP is $99):


I really like these. Almost have the effect of saddle shoes. Great find at a great price. I got my STS's in early June and I have worn them, every single day.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

My uncle, who is in the leather business, sold me a leather garment bag for my trip last week. I got it for a very good deal. :icon_smile:


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Ebay'd a BB Made in USA 346 hopsack Navy blazer, 3/2 sack.

Fits great, and $25 with shipping.


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

Just ordered my first pair of Topsiders (A/O in classic brown) from shoebuy.com. 20% off w/ code + 10% off for first timer = $46 or something like that, plus 15% bing cashback on top of that if I can figure that out.

FYI, Details on the deal at: https://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=0&t=1471235


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

*Faustian Bargains*










Scored these at about 70% off. I must ask forgiveness from the logo haters and that includes myself . . . two seersucker shirts and a mini-check short-sleeve . . .


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Beefeater said:


> Scored these at about 70% off. I must ask forgiveness from the logo haters and that includes myself . . . two seersucker shirts and a mini-check short-sleeve . . .


Is it me, or does the logo seems to be bigger than what it used to be? Nice colors on the shirts, enjoy wearing them


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Added 6 more PRL Polo tops (and IMO GTH especially with the super sized logos/crests) to my casual summer collection.

https://www.ralphlauren.com/family/index.jsp?view=all&ab=viewall&categoryId=1760809&cp=1760781


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Picked up this belt, in dark brown, from Landry's on Saturday. I've had a pair of "cocoa" Gucci perforated cap toes since Christmas that I haven't worn. Never could find a belt that looked good with them. Luckily the good folks at Landry's were able to order this one from AE, and it is perfect.



It's been a very slow shopping month for me. I'm saving up for some fall stuff. I still have spring/summer things I bought this year that I haven't worn. Planning on getting a nice custom John H. Daniel fall sportcoat from Landry's.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

*Does this count?*

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/img00124y.jpg/[URL]
From an estate sale. $2.00


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cruised through the local BB outlet this past weekend and picked up a couple more knit polo shirts at a 65% discount and my wife found a really nice Blackwatch wool skirt, discounted from an original price of $170 to an unbelievable $8 (that's what I said, just $8) sale price! Not a bad hunt, at all.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Urban Outfitters is selling these online for $1.99 each, figured I might as well, get all three:










Brian


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Got my first ever belt from The Leatherman and I love it.










Brian


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Memphis88 said:


> Persol 649
> Not really a purchase, but an anniversary gift from my girlfriend.
> 
> quote]
> ...


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

vwguy said:


> Got my first ever belt from The Leatherman and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Brian. I have the same belt from Leatherman, but with white whales on blue ribbon with white backing / trim. In fact, I'm wearing it today.

The whale motif ribbon on mine covers the entire front side of the belt, but in your picture, it appears it breaks. Is that correct? Or is the top part of the picture showing the backside of the belt with the ribbon looped over from the front?

Cheers.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Just won these vintage Bostonians on Ebay for $33. I think they're whiskey shell.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> Just won these vintage Bostonians on Ebay for $33. I think they're whiskey shell.


Well done. It looks like shell to me.

I feel as if I should spend more time looking for vintage shoes on ebay, as several makers used to have shell models...

Thrifted today for $1 a piece.
The household division and argyll&sutherland ties are Brooks.
The blue tie is Chipp. I was very excited when I saw that tag.

https://img362.imageshack.us/i/img00145.jpg/


----------



## PersianMonarchs (Dec 7, 2005)

vwguy said:


> Got my first ever belt from The Leatherman and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice belt, but I especially like the carpet!


----------



## Calvin500 (Jan 16, 2009)

vwguy said:


> Got my first ever belt from The Leatherman and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I passed this up at the thrift this afternoon from The Leather Man Ltd. It was a bit short for me. And I don't hunt. Thought about picking it up for one of you, but...

I did find this one, which fit, from a different thirft (Little Rock, AR) last week, again from LMLtd.; love it.


----------



## Calvin500 (Jan 16, 2009)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Well done. It looks like shell to me.
> 
> I feel as if I should spend more time looking for vintage shoes on ebay, as several makers used to have shell models...
> 
> ...


Nice. Ellie just made a bow out of a thrifted one like on the left:


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Calvin500 said:


> Nice. Ellie just made a bow out of a thrifted one like on the left:


Looks good. I think that the A&S is such a common, and therefor versatile tie, I might leave it long. I'll probably send a couple your way in september. We'll see.

Oh woe is me. Donning bow ties come the school year shall be such a rarity.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Looks good. I think that the A&S is such a common, and therefor versatile tie, I might leave it long. I'll probably send a couple your way in september. We'll see.
> 
> Oh woe is me. Donning bow ties come the school year shall be such a rarity.


Forget about the bow ties. Concentrate on achieving straight "A"


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

mcarthur said:


> Forget about the bow ties. Concentrate on achieving straight "A"


That goes without saying, Uncle.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Reddington said:


> The whale motif ribbon on mine covers the entire front side of the belt, but in your picture, it appears it breaks. Is that correct? Or is the top part of the picture showing the backside of the belt with the ribbon looped over from the front?
> 
> Cheers.


Yup, the top part is the backside which is visible after you pull it thru the D ring.



PersianMonarchs said:


> Nice belt, but I especially like the carpet!


Thanks, I got it at Lowes of all places!

Brian


----------

